# Cleaning adhesive off poly coated engineered wood



## sportinwla (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello

We have a nice engineered maple that was installed. I believe it has a poly finish. Here and there, I can see bits of adhesive/tape gunk that still needs to be cleaned off.

I've heard paint thinner can be used for removing stuff like this. But I was also curious about Goo Gone and if that would be safe. Whatever I would use, I'd be sure to give a wipe with a clean cloth after to remove any remaining product.

For general cleaning, I've also heard a simple mix of vinegar and water can be best. Avoid Murphy's Oil Soap. I've also heard Bruce Hardwood Cleaner mentioned, but don't know how folks feel about that.

Any input appreciated, particularly thoughts on cleaning adhesive.

thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try mineral spirits first. If that doesn't do it try Xylene--Goof off is xylene. Stay away from any water based products.--Mike--


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't want to use Murphy's Oil Soap on poly finish or you could have an ice rink on your hands. A friend's cleaning lady, not knowing any better, used it on a new poly finish and the poor family dog sailed about 20' feet into walls when it tried to stop in its tracks. Kids in stocking feet thought it great fun of course.

Rubber cement thinner is good for getting adhesive residues off. I know it was one thing that would get baked on city windshield stickers off quickly. I don't remember, it may be xylene based too. I know it is something horrid. Must have rotted many of my brain cells with the stuff used continuously in the graphic arts over the years. You need adequate ventilation with any of these products.

Krud Kutter is another possibility. Oops is another Goo Gone type product and comes in both cans and a spray. 

I would definitely try mineral spirits first. 

Whatever you end up using, be sure and test it on an inconspicuous corner or something to make sure it is not going to damage your finish.


----------



## msv (Dec 4, 2009)

HD has in the flooring isle a white can with moist towelettes from Bostik... white can with purple tag. They're soaked in a urethane adhesive cleaning liquid. those should do the trick... try to scrape larger glue accumulations with a credit card, but careful about scratching the finish(don't use anything else to scrape)... about $10 per can as far as i remember. It's a product specially designed for your problem. I don't know what Goo is gonna do to the finish... same for paint thinner.... definetly don't use any acetone or similar, cause it's gonna melt your finish....
Bruce cleaner is good.try to find their cleaning kit, with the swivel head pad and fitted cloth.HD should have it. *don't use any general purpose cleaners*... i've heard that vinegar's acidic properties might dull the finish in the long run....


----------



## sportinwla (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback & suggestions.

Our first pass at cleaning was a sweep with a soft broom to clear away any grit and goodies left from house construction. Then, we used a microfiber dust mop very lightly damp (few drops of water on the microfiber pad) to clear away the fine, lingering white construction dust.

Last to clean is any adhesive and such. I'll look into the Bostik, Bruce Cleaner, and mineral spirits first. I'll graduate to Xylene/Goof Off/Goo Gone if those fail. I've tested Goo Gone on a scrap piece and can't see any negative effects to the finish.

I'll stay away from Murphy's, acetone, and hold off on vinegar for now.


----------



## sportinwla (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually, the finish is Treffert Aluminum Oxide. Is that different from a polyurethane? Just wondering if the cleaning considerations would be different because of that.


----------



## msv (Dec 4, 2009)

not really....


----------

